# Jacksonvil



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates would be greatly appreciated- thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,8,16,20,21,25,26,27,28,29,33,35,36,37,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,49,50,53,54,55,56,57,58,60

34 total

8am start at Joes. If you are in the top 10 in the Amateur go there first no matter what your number is in the open. Thank you.

Amateur is going to be on 121


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st -#16 Clooney O/H Rita Jones ... That's 4 Wins in a row! Go Windy grand babies!
2nd-#2 Tazz O/H Charlene Couch
3rd-#5 Mystic O/H Jeff Talley
4th-#7 Partner O/H Judy Powers
RJ-#8 Letty H/Lynn Troy O/ Carol Parente
JAM- #11

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st -#16 Clooney O/H Rita Jones ... That's 4 Wins in a row! Go Windy grand babies!
> 2nd-#2 Tazz O/H Charlene Couch
> ...


Wow! Big congrats Rita, you and gorgeous George are on a roll...

Brenda, me and my Windy grand baby Tinker, have to run against Mr. Clooney next weekend at Snowbird and Women's, just hoping to try and keep up.

Go Team Baker Retriever's


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,16,25,27,33,35,39,45,50,53,54,60

12 total

53 starts


----------



## Kurt Opel (Nov 25, 2012)

Does anyone have news on the *Qualifying?*


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Am CB: 40 dogs, 1, 3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 20, 22, 23, 24, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 46, 51, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64

Second hand


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Was the open going to finish today?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congrats to Tazz and Char!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

2,3,6,16,18,19,21,26,30,31,32,33,35,36,37

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open starts at 8am at Joes 
Last series running order...
53,60,16,5,39,25,54,35,27,45,33,50


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the wonderful support! I am thrilled to be a part of such a great field of dogs!

Charlene, you and Taz were awesome to watch! Congratulations on your 2nd placement!

Jeff, Mystic is still a mystery to me, but she is super fun to watch!

Judy, I strive to be the trainer/handler you are. Partner is a great team player!

Carol, I couldn't believe this was your first derby! You had a remarkable trial, and I look for many more from you!

Patti, you and Phideaux are a super team and we will see more of him in the future . . . you're positive nature and knowledge of the sport are an inspiration for all.

A good field trial is never without the background support of all club members . . . judges, ground's owners and all others who lend a helping hand . . . THANK YOU! 

rita


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all !!


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

Jacksonville Retriever Club judges dinner at Joe and Dottie Wattlesworth's home on the Lazy J Ranch in Williston, Fl. As u can see a good time was had by all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#5 Stinger H/Mike Lardy O/Fred Kampo
2nd-#16 Whopper O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#60 Tommy H/Mike Lardy O/Fred Kampo
4th -#25 Mattie H/Mike Lardy O/David & Kara McMahan
RJ-#39 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
Jams- 33,35,45,50,53

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

29,31,34,35,36,52,60,62

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#52 Coal O/H Lynne DuBose
2nd-#36 Hoke O/H Don Bovers
3rd-#60 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
4th-#31 Booker O/H Bob Walker
RJ - 29 
JAMS- 34,35,62

Congrats to All !!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

rita and frank jones, clooney, jason.......WOW!!!!! that dog is HOT!


----------

